# Magnesium?



## jenn43 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone has had any positive experiences with taking magesium or heard of anything. I was reading about and seems like it can have many positive affects, Im going to give it a try.


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

I am taking Magnesium 250mg per day and it i think it doesn't help my DP at all. Although it helps with my headeaches and concentration...


----------



## delicateshadow (Jul 2, 2005)

I take 400mg Magnesium a day. I take it for PMS and suchlike...but I think it does help with the depression..a bit...I also take calcium and evening primrose oil (high strength)....

along with remeron...and the remains of efexor...


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I found calcium/magnesium to be quite relaxing.


----------

